# 1st post hi :) quetion best vac



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

HI all.. been doing this for 5 years and since its slowing down was googling and found this site! good info that i could have used years ago! but here is my question.. what vac do you use.. i have bought dysons/ to the 40$ at target to the middle of the road and they are just abused so hard that i need new ones every few months.. 

look forward to talk to alot of you :thumbsup:


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Don't waste your money on vacuums, use it for pics then just broom sweep what ever needs it. I have done this for the past 3 yrs and have never had to go back. Even direct through brokers. Now if your working for a Nat or regional buying 3 or 4 vacuums every 2 months is cutting into your profits hardcore.. 
I can make a house look almost just as good with a broom then with a vacuum.. 

Good luck!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> Don't waste your money on vacuums, use it for pics then just broom sweep what ever needs it. I have done this for the past 3 yrs and have never had to go back. Even direct through brokers. Now if your working for a Nat or regional buying 3 or 4 vacuums every 2 months is cutting into your profits hardcore..
> I can make a house look almost just as good with a broom then with a vacuum..
> 
> Good luck!



You can't be serious.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> HI all.. been doing this for 5 years and since its slowing down was googling and found this site! good info that i could have used years ago! but here is my question.. what vac do you use.. i have bought dysons/ to the 40$ at target to the middle of the road and they are just abused so hard that i need new ones every few months..
> 
> look forward to talk to alot of you :thumbsup:


 1st choice: Shop vac
2nd choice: Whatever is left behind in the trash out that works.
3rd choice: Anything without a bag. Dump the canister of all the cat hair, put it back in and vacuum the next 10 SF before its full again :thumbsup:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> 1st choice: Shop vac
> 2nd choice: Whatever is left behind in the trash out that works.
> 3rd choice: Anything without a bag. *Dump the canister of all the cat hair*, put it back in and vacuum the next 10 SF before its full again :thumbsup:


Lol,I just dumped a office chair today that had so much fur on it you would have thought it was made out of Cashmere....:mellow:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Why buy anything when you can just use what is in the house? If Family Feud did a top 5 answers to "What are the most common things a homeowner leaves behind when they move?" I could probably guess vacuum cleaners would be number one, followed by christmas trees, crutches, ironing boards and direct tv recievers.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

or trash cans -gas cans and garden hoses ( never buy a dehumidifier hose again)


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*um..*

we do use what ever we find but we have a lot of high end homes so noting better then some nice carpet lines with the edging. I wouldn't ever broom sweep.. I really hope that was a joke. we did just buy shop vacs, we were using left over vacs but lately they are hard to find and in do so .. ruined 2 good vacs.. :yawn:


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

A while back in another forum some guys were raving about using their leaf blowers...


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Coos-NH said:


> A while back in another forum some guys were raving about using their leaf blowers...


I vote garden hoses as number one thing left at properties! Most are found in tall grass with mower!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Why buy anything when you can just use what is in the house? If Family Feud did a top 5 answers to "What are the most common things a homeowner leaves behind when they move?" I could probably guess vacuum cleaners would be number one, followed by christmas trees, crutches, ironing boards and direct tv recievers.


Kids toys, and sex toys. I always wonder what they are going to play with at their new residence?

You just have to bring vacuums home from trash outs. The best way to do this is don't offer sales cleans. We opt out of sales cleans whenever possible they are losers.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I vote garden hoses as number one thing left at properties! Most are found in tall grass with mower!


no that would be the dog tie out chains


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

K&L preservation said:


> Don't waste your money on vacuums, use it for pics then just broom sweep what ever needs it. I have done this for the past 3 yrs and have never had to go back. Even direct through brokers. Now if your working for a Nat or regional buying 3 or 4 vacuums every 2 months is cutting into your profits hardcore..
> I can make a house look almost just as good with a broom then with a vacuum..
> 
> Good luck!


This is exactly what we do! Get 1 cheap vacuum and use for pics, then broom sweep, 75% of time carpet is such crap you couldn't do anything even if you had a professional vac and broom sweeping carpet actually works really well.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Either found in homes or for $5 at a yard sale.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> You can't be serious.



Dead cereal, if the nats want to play games, you play them as well. I would be more then happy to show pics. Like was stated most houses are so dilapidated that even demolishing the home wouldn't help much. Now if your in a 5ook home then you would use common sence and use a vacuum.. but for most I just broomsweep, and even some work orders state to leave in broomswept condition... Now if I feel I can't get it done that way and there are stains in the carpet I bid to remove.. plus its also kinda hard to vacuum tile or linoleum when a broom would work just as well.. has worked for me so far.. and if I get done and feel it isn't good enough I run the shop vac over it real fast.. or if they send you a workorder while your on the field and have no generator and the power isn't on, then you are only left with a broom.. a stiff bristled broom works wonders. Lol.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

http://www.bissell.com/natural-sweep/

So do these. saved 1 from the dump and works good on refreshes with no power.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> http://www.bissell.com/natural-sweep/
> 
> So do these. saved 1 from the dump and works good on refreshes with no power.


Agreed. I think I have 3 or 4 of those floating around somewhere in the shop from the "old days". Always found it better to go to a janitorial supply store and get the XL version of them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Most left behind items?

You forgot the crutches.

aka their props for a disability claim.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

BPWY said:


> Most left behind items?
> 
> You forgot the crutches.
> 
> aka their props for a disability claim.


 :thumbup: That's classic:lol:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> HI all.. been doing this for 5 years and since its slowing down was googling and found this site! good info that i could have used years ago! but here is my question.. what vac do you use.. i have bought dysons/ to the 40$ at target to the middle of the road and they are just abused so hard that i need new ones every few months..
> 
> look forward to talk to alot of you :thumbsup:


Swamp cooler filter ( synthetic) wrapped around cage of shop vac held in place with a bungie or tie strap. then use bissell or what ever you want for final vac as the shop vac wont trap dust . I too used to go through vacs and then decided to use the above mentioned FIX. 
It will
(1) save you money 2 swamp filters out of a sheet 3.5$ compared to 15 for a paper shop vac filter, and when it gets clogged you can wash it out
(2) suck the carpet off the floor. I used it to get all the big items off the floor that would trash a regular carpet vac, and you can get cob webs , window sills, cabinets ETC 

Hope this helps


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*Thanks*

we bought 2 shop vacs at home depot and the girls are like why the hell didn't you buy these years ago... lol whoops.. and the best vacs the girls use is a http://www.amazon.com/Sanitaire-SC5745A-Commercial-Upright-Cleaning/dp/B0084XBZ90

warrant is great etc.. I hate this site cause I find myself reading rather then working


----------

